# Epson WF-7610 printer settings for neenah transfer paper



## EagleEyes (Nov 10, 2014)

Im wondering what settings seem to work best for you guys using the epson WF-7610 with Neenah transfer paper (3G opaque & Pro SS)

Would love here from you guys.


----------



## DropZone (Mar 31, 2015)

Same here. I am using EnduraTex paper and can't seem to get a print from my 7610 to transfer to any material.
I'm using my WF-7610 with a CISS system and set my paper as glossy, since there doesn't seem to be a sublimation paper setting, lol.


----------

